# Developmental Prolapse



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

Recently I have had my first O Pum. Cristolbal morph, I have two very healthly froglets in my viv now, however as one emerged I noted a small white area between its back legs, this has not changed and I now feel that it is a developmental prolapse.
As I have no vets with experience of PDF's in my area (England) I'm very much forced to deal with this myself. I'm concerned re stressing it but I'm also worried without prompt treatment the area will grow with the froglet. 
The froglet itself is feeding well and is very active throughout the viv.

any advice would be apreciated.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Sometimes prolapse is associated with chytrid infection or overfeeding, but generally it is a symptom of parasites. Try having a fecal count done for your frogs to check it out.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

earthfrog said:


> Sometimes prolapse is associated with chytrid infection or overfeeding, but generally it is a symptom of parasites. Try having a fecal count done for your frogs to check it out.


Or insufficient calcium ... or septicemia..... there are many potential reasons for a prolapse... if the underlying cause is not determined, then there is significant risk of reoccurance.


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

I think because it seems to be developmental i.e. a congential 'defect', I have to wonder if it is structural in nature. However as you point out fecal sampling would be a good place to start. Does anyone have any short term treatments, I have read past forum posts and was wondering on the concentrations for the sugar solutions, any thoughts?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

So it is an actual protrusion of tissue from the cloaca? 
You describe it as being white.. does that mean there is no pink color to it at all? 

If you answered yes to either of those then I suggest at least doing an e-mail consultation with a exotic animal vet as it can be a medical emergency. You can search the member list for Oz (who is a vet with lots of frog experience) or look up the information on the ARAV site ARAV or a vet local on your side of the pond.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ed said:


> So it is an actual protrusion of tissue from the cloaca?
> You describe it as being white.. does that mean there is no pink color to it at all?
> 
> If you answered yes to either of those then I suggest at least doing an e-mail consultation with a exotic animal vet as it can be a medical emergency. You can search the member list for Oz (who is a vet with lots of frog experience) or look up the information on the ARAV site ARAV or a vet local on your side of the pond.


I emailed Dr. Frye about a similar prolapse I had with one of my frogs. It was a white-gray protrusion, and I believe it was caused from overfeeding with overdusted flies since it happened right after that---I believe I could actually see white bits in the intestines since they were partially outside the frog---but there could have been some other obstruction as well. I was able to treat it successfully with Preparation H hemorrhoid cream---a near infinitessimal bit on the end of a QTip---and am going to do fecals as soon as I'm able.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The white color can be a big concern as that could mean that the blood flow to the tissue has been lost.. most prolapses should be pink in color.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ed said:


> The white color can be a big concern as that could mean that the blood flow to the tissue has been lost.. most prolapses should be pink in color.


Are there any other reasons why it would be white? Maybe it had ingested something whitish like sphagnum moss...? It has been two weeks now and no eventualities. Perhaps I caught it quick enough. I have not had the resources to do a fecal count yet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That is why I said can.. I'm not up on all of the things that just being white could mean...


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ed said:


> That is why I said can.. I'm not up on all of the things that just being white could mean...


Well, for starters, there's white jokes...or a gastric prolapse


----------

